# ! "Team Take 'em" Holding Blinds - WOW !



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Our local Dog Club ordered 5 of the "Team Take 'em" holding blinds in Digital Camo.
They are really really cool. :tu

Our local club ( www.newgdc.itgo.com ) had our second AKC 'Plan A' Hunt Test today, and we used the new blinds. We used one more traditional blind in order to make a visual comparison ------------- The Team Take em blind won hands down. I know of at least 5 people that are going to order them once they saw them today at our test (Get ready for orders from the PacNW, Joe, they are a superb item :tu ).

Extremely well built (can you say 'Indestructable'), very inconspicuous, even in bright sunlight and with two prongs that go in the ground, they are extremely stable, even in high wind.

Here are a couple pics of them "in action" and the 3rd pic is of a 'more traditional' blind in the same amount of sunlight.






























.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks DocE. Glad you liked them.
Joe


----------



## Hurricane Retrievers (Dec 1, 2005)

Always nice to get a good product review and thanks for the pictures


----------

